# Biggin update



## tommylee22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys, not going to go into a ton of detail but here is Biggin 2/13 got him back July 9th from bobby Hill he was just a little over a foot then, now he's a whopping 4footer. Check him out 7 month back the 9th since I got him to now. Although he is more like 8monyhs old as I think he hatched June 13th.

You guys let me know if you think he's overweight. He eats once a day.

T
July 9th pic






Today feb.13th





















Oh for those that haven't seen my threads Biggin is a Extreme B&W from Bobby Hill and he eats 99% whole ground and whole animal foods with grapes from time to time as that seems to be the only fruit/veggie I can get him interested in. I do have these mixed lamb packs that have veggies mixed in he will eat but very little foods outside of the meats.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Feb 13, 2013)

He's Magnificent. How long is he now?


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Not sure 4ft last time I measured could be slightly over not sure.


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry guys typo on the post, this is Biggin after 8months with me but he's actually closer to 9months old.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 14, 2013)

Biggin is a monster I love it

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 14, 2013)

God, hes a monster!


----------



## k1ngph1l (Feb 14, 2013)

Doesnt look overweight to me. lol I would just start feeding him every other day after he hits a year.


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 14, 2013)

he loves his food and rushes the door to come out to me when I get home, If I don't have his food ready he runs thru the house and up stairs on the prowl as if he's looking for someting to eat. then I feed him and he goes into lazy mode.


----------



## jondancer (Feb 14, 2013)

his color is great!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Feb 14, 2013)

He looks great.. My midgard is also a monster too!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 14, 2013)

_In my opinion definitely chunky for my liking. In the fourth pic it looks like he's developing fat depsoits on the crown of his head along with the rolls developing on his neck. But I keep mine on the leaner side, I don't like to see their abdomen touching or dragging on the ground when they're standing, walking, full or not.

It's fine to let them gorge them selves when their getting a decent amount of exercise to burn off fat and help build muscle tone. But that's rarely the case in captivity, there's more gorging than exercising, storing more fat rather than building muscle._


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well he just ate in those pics and as for draggin his belley that doesnt happen he's a big upright walking guy that loves to climb the steps. His neck is quite large I agree, as for the fat deposits ontop of his head I'm not sure what you are talking about. I know males vs females have much larger jaws/necks. He's big I agree he might be a little fat but boy is he active he gets out and runs the house every day for at least a hour or two until I feel he's getting cold. I'm not sure what to do, I don't just feed him till he's full I do have his servings in portions and he only gets one serving pr day. I could maybe take a pic of the amount of food he takes in pr day. The amount of meat is a portion the size of a good size hamburger pattie. I'll get a shot of it that way you guy's can chime in when he eats.

T




Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _In my opinion definitely chunky for my liking. In the fourth pic it looks like he's developing fat depsoits on the crown of his head along with the rolls developing on his neck. But I keep mine on the leaner side, I don't like to see their abdomen touching or dragging on the ground when they're standing, walking, full or not.
> 
> It's fine to let them gorge them selves when their getting a decent amount of exercise to burn off fat and help build muscle tone. But that's rarely the case in captivity, there's more gorging than exercising, storing more fat rather than building muscle._




Hey Bubblz can you post a pic of you tegu so I can see what it is you prefer from a weight and size look?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 14, 2013)

[size=small]_It'll take a while but I can get some pics up. 
Toward the back of his skull just reminded me of early signs of fat deposits like some male iguanas get. It might just be the angle but right above, follow from his cheek straight up on top of his head looks plump. They store most of their fat in their tail as well as some in their jowls for males but then it starts to show up other places as well if they keep gaining weight, like the head deposits, in their neck, sometimes you'll even see ripples or rolls down their back. :-/ That just reminded me of a red somebody posted some time ago.

I can see that he just ate in the pics, my abdomen refference was just what I look for and don't like to see on lizards. Which I see too often since some people care more about how big their animals are rather than a healthy weight._[/size]


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 14, 2013)

I see. Ill take some more pics so u can tell me.he only eats the best, always has. Here is a pic from side you guys tell dies he look over weight?





Here is a quick video as Biggin comes out everyday after I get home from work, dude heads straight for the steps.

Biggin coming out to play










Ok bubblz, I looked back at biggins pics from day one when he arrived, even with green head he had the bulge/line where neck slightly comes up at back of head and after looking at all his picks its been a thick neck. I'm not seeing that this is some sort of over weight thing or me fattening him up as I only feed based on Bobby Hills advise and Biggin really only eats once a day a fist full of food. You got me freaked out as I'm the type that go to extremes to insure my animals get a proper diet/food source.


----------



## tmc001 (Feb 25, 2013)

Biggin looks a little fat to me, but he is still grate. My Zagu is the same batch from Bobby, 3 and a half feet now, strong and healthy, Here is his thread http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=13469


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

Im confused both tmc001 and you tommy posted you got your tegus back from bobby please explain


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 25, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Im confused both tmc001 and you tommy posted you got your tegus back from bobby please explain



They are part of the select few that Bobby didn't scam. Not much explaining needed after that.

Tommy, Biggin looks great.


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got mine July 9th from Bobby Hill my experience with Bobby was A+ he even called following up on the shipment.


----------



## jondancer (Feb 26, 2013)

tmc001 said:


> Biggin looks a little fat to me, but he is still grate. My Zagu is the same batch from Bobby, 3 and a half feet now, strong and healthy, Here is his thread http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=13469



they look alot different from each other. both look healthy no


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea Zag is more cream colored vs Biggin being more white. patterns all are dif. but your Zagu looks great man!


----------



## anelk002 (Feb 26, 2013)

wow he grew so.fast. Did he hibernate?


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice looking tegu. I prefer mine a bit leaner as well. You did ask for opinions.


----------



## tmc001 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, they look different, Biggin is a lot bigger than Zagu. Both of them didn't hibernate at first year, I think I will let Zagu do it next year.


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Correct Biggin did not hibernate, I've cut back on the amount I let biggin eat a bit since he seems to be getting fat. I'll continue to post pics as he grows and get you're all's feedback. I only want to best for the little guy .


----------

